# 14 abrasive cut off saw (chop saw)



## dozerdan (Feb 16, 2013)

I need to buy a new chop saw. I had a Dewalt, it was ok but it was stolen. I have replaced all of my Dewalt grinders with Metabo, 4.5" 7" 9" and I will never go back to Dewalt grinders.
Has anyone on here used a Metabo chop saw.
I have no room for a cold saw or I would think about getting one.

Later
Dan


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 20, 2013)

No; never heard of them. What has changed your mind over DeWalt Brand power tools.
I use a DeWalt Saws All and Chop Saw.
View attachment 280352


----------



## furb (Feb 20, 2013)

At work we use metabo grinders for repointing with no issues. I wouldn't be afraid to buy any of their products. If they survive mortar, brick and stone dust they should survive about anything.


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

Sagetown said:


> No; never heard of them. What has changed your mind over DeWalt Brand power tools.
> I use a DeWalt Saws All and Chop Saw.
> View attachment 280352



My Dewalt grinders and chop saw worked OK. 

My Metabo grinders are all built in Germany and are in a different class then the Dewalt. Run a good german built Metabo grinder all day then run a Dewalt for a few minutes and you will understand. Power wise there isn't very much difference but the vibration levels are far better on the Metabo. There are smooth.

After doing some research I see that Metabo now has plants all over the work and the chop saw is built in PRC.
I don't think I am interested in donating any of my money to China.
The new Milwaukee is built in Taiwan.
I think the new Dewalt chop saw is built in China.

Its a shame that we have no US built chop saws that sell for under 400.00 or I would be interested in one.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Feb 21, 2013)

furb said:


> At work we use metabo grinders for repointing with no issues. I wouldn't be afraid to buy any of their products. If they survive mortar, brick and stone dust they should survive about anything.



Check and see what country is was built in.

Later
Dan


----------



## ConcordGarden (Feb 24, 2013)

I can't speak for them yet but we just took on Makita and I know they make one. 

However we use a chinese one in the shop and it's probably the only cheap tool we use that miraculously still works everytime. I wouldnt mind a band saw though.


----------

